# What mouse are you using these days?



## Matt Riley (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm using an old Logitech MX Laser. I like it for the most part but have had trouble with traction, connection to the base, and the buttons sometimes stick. It might be time to upgrade to something better. What mouse are you using these days?


----------



## tokatila (Feb 8, 2017)

Matt Riley said:


> I'm using an old Logitech MX Laser. I like it for the most part but have had trouble with traction, connection to the base, and the buttons sometimes stick. It might be time to upgrade to something better. What mouse are you using these days?



Logitech Performance MX and Master MX. Awesome mouses.


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 8, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Logitech Performance MX and Master MX. Awesome mouses.


I hear the wheel is cheaply built on the Master and breaks easily. Do you find this to be true?


----------



## tokatila (Feb 8, 2017)

Matt Riley said:


> I hear the wheel is cheaply built on the Master and breaks easily. Do you find this to be true?



No problems so far, but only 6 months in.


----------



## Ashley Kampta (Feb 8, 2017)

I used to use a Logitech TrackMan Optical (not the wireless one, the USB one). [EDIT: I think Logitech call it the "Marble Mouse" now.] I loved that trackball, and used it heavily until the left button started misclicking and double clicking when I only single-clicked (guess I wore out the switch contact). Now I'm using a Kensington Expert Mouse trackball and love this one too. I use it with the included wrist rest, and it's very comfortable for extended use. I even use it for gaming. Long Borderlands 2 sessions are no problem!


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 8, 2017)

steelseries sensei raw blue frost
I bought it refurbed for $29 and I'm quite happy with it. Nothing special to justify the high prices they charge (some close to $200!) but I just like the form-factor and how it fits in my hand.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2017)

Apple Magic wireless Trackpad 2.

Long lasting charge, good compatibility with Better Touch Tool, an no signs of karpel tunnel or wrist issues. Not cheap.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 9, 2017)

tokatila said:


> No problems so far, but only 6 months in.



I too can attest to the wonderful build quality of the MX Master mouse. Been on this for a few months now and I am thoroughly impressed with the follow up it brings to the Performance MX. I was a user of that mouse for about 4 years and I even went out and got a a used one from a pawn shop (CEX), to replace the broken parts of my one once it wore out, so I could use it longer :D

As a disclaimer I must mention that that only broke because I would slam the mouse on the desk when I got frustrated with my computer...which was often 

 My feelings on the MX Master


----------



## holywilly (Feb 9, 2017)

Apple Mighty Mouse here, still love the wired mouse with horizontal scrolling ability.


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 9, 2017)

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g602-wireless-gaming-mouse

loadsa buttons!


----------



## mouse (Feb 9, 2017)

Been using a Kensington trackball for 4 years and never had any RSI or problems (took a while to get the hang of it though!)


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2017)

Matt Riley said:


> I hear the wheel is cheaply built on the Master and breaks easily. Do you find this to be true?



We have three of these in the house. The've been in use for over a year, and no problems thus far. I really like this mouse!


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 9, 2017)

I regularly use all 3 of the following depending on task:
- Kensington Expert/Turbo Mouse (trackball)
- Apple Trackpad
- Apple Magic Mouse

However, I just came across this and it looks really intriguing:

http://www.contourdesign.com/US/product/rollermousefree3/


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 9, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> I regularly use all 3 of the following depending on task:
> - Kensington Expert/Turbo Mouse (trackball)
> - Apple Trackpad
> - Apple Magic Mouse
> ...


I actually tried the roller mouse because of my tendonitis. It was recommended by my physical therapist but it just wasn't for me. I hated the feel.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 9, 2017)

I just changed from the Kensington Expert Mouse Trackball to the Kensington Slimblade and absolutely love it. The Scroll ring is the actual trackball. And it never needs cleaning out. Very cool.


----------



## mac (Feb 9, 2017)

Apples magic mouse. Couldn't manage without the gestures and swipes.


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 9, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I just changed from the Kensington Expert Mouse Trackball to the Kensington Slimblade and absolutely love it. The Scroll ring is the actual trackball. And it never needs cleaning out. Very cool.


Wow this one looks interesting!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 10, 2017)

Apple Magic Trackpad ... no mouse at all for some time now. However, I did just order a Corsair Scimitar Pro RGB for my gaming PC in the other room, and find myself wishing it had Mac support so I could bind all of those buttons to Logic Pro X operations (like tool selectors).


----------



## Pixelee (Feb 14, 2017)

You don't need to move your hand at all with all the buttons. 12 thumb buttons on the side. I use Logitech G600 

http://gaming.logitech.com/en-ca/product/g600-mmo-gaming-mouse?WT.mc_id=AMR_DR_Q2_FY17_SERP&WT.srch=&gclid=CMeHvoiLkdICFYlbfgodCqgDSQ


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 15, 2017)

I use expert mouse as main mouse and Shuttle Pro v2 together with Quickkeys, to control Finale notation.
https://www.thomann.de/dk/contour_a...r.htm?ref=search_rslt_shuttle+pro+v2_161864_0
http://www.misco.co.uk/product/66928/Kensington-Expert-Mouse


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 15, 2017)

I was using a Logitech M310 which I liked. It died after a number of years (I can't remember what went wrong with it). I thought I'd save $10 by getting a Microsoft one that has a similar shape but regret it. The scroll wheel on the Microsoft doesn't work a lot of the time. Sometimes it doesn't scroll and it's tough to click with (which I do a lot to open links to a new tap). Battery also doesn't last as long on it.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2017)

My 13 year old Microsoft basic optical mouse. Still going strong, and a cant work fast without it! It's just in my hands. More like Iron Man needs his gloves.


----------



## Flaneurette (Feb 15, 2017)

A Genius XScroll GM-04003A.







I bought 4 of them 9, 10 years ago, because I liked them so much. I am using my 4th one right now and regret that I didn't buy even more of them. I should stock up on them before they cease production. It's a dirt cheap mouse, but it my favorite. Even better than a Razer I bought in 2008, who lasted for just two months before dying on me. I use a mouse a lot for graphic design. So I go through them quickly as they wear out fast. 

Similar with keyboards and programming, they last about two years before the letters fade from it working 12-14 hours a day on them. My favorite keyboard is a Trust Isla 16705 with low keys. Also discontinued, but one of the best for me.


----------



## Pietro (Feb 15, 2017)

Master MX. Programmable keys and gestures are proceless.

And no, the vertical wheel does no feel cheap. Horizontal though has substantial resistance. Better to use it for something else (like changing quantize grid or transposing by a half step).

I've been using it for at least 1.5 year. Still like new. The quality is great.

I use StrokesPlus for additional gestures and complex macros.

- Piotr


----------

